# Brand new opera fan, tickets to see La Boheme!



## Steffienola (Jan 25, 2014)

Hello everyone, just wanted to say hello. I literally googled "opera forum" and found myself here. I enjoy classical music and in the last few years have started to listen to opera on occasion, after I ran across Rene Fleming singing Mariettas Lied from Die tote Stadt. I enjoy classical music as well, but I one of those who merely know what they like, but have little knowledge of any terminology or the historical background.

I decided to join because I purchased tickets to my very first opera (La Boheme) and would like to learn more about the entire experience and perhaps educate myself on all of more technical aspects of it as well.

I am so excited to be here, and would appreciate any info or tips you may have. Thanks so much!


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

welcome :tiphat: ask whenever you have a question and hopefully one of us can answer. I wish you lots of fun at La Boheme  live opera is a wonderful experience.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Steffienola said:


> Hello everyone, just wanted to say hello. I literally googled "opera forum" and found myself here. I enjoy classical music and in the last few years have started to listen to opera on occasion, after I ran across Rene Fleming singing Mariettas Lied from Die tote Stadt. I enjoy classical music as well, but I one of those who merely know what they like, but have little knowledge of any terminology or the historical background.
> 
> I decided to join because I purchased tickets to my very first opera (La Boheme) and would like to learn more about the entire experience and perhaps educate myself on all of more technical aspects of it as well.
> 
> I am so excited to be here, and would appreciate any info or tips you may have. Thanks so much!


Hi Steffienola & welcome.

_La bohème_ is a great first opera to see live. The story is timeless and easy to understand and if you have time before you go, read a bit of the history and the synopsis. Wiki is a good place to start.

Most opera houses have surtitles so you should be able to follow the story.

Hope you have a wonderful time and is the start of a life enhancing journey.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Steffienola said:


> Hello everyone, just wanted to say hello. I literally googled "opera forum" and found myself here. I enjoy classical music and in the last few years have started to listen to opera on occasion, after I ran across Rene Fleming singing Mariettas Lied from Die tote Stadt. I enjoy classical music as well, but I one of those who merely know what they like, but have little knowledge of any terminology or the historical background.
> 
> I decided to join because I purchased tickets to my very first opera (La Boheme) and would like to learn more about the entire experience and perhaps educate myself on all of more technical aspects of it as well.
> 
> I am so excited to be here, and would appreciate any info or tips you may have. Thanks so much!


Welcome Steffienola. Boheme? Your very FIRST operatic experience?-- I envy you the "recalcitrant experience," (that is to say, "something so completely 'different' than you've ever experienced that you can't sum it up in terms of past experience; in this case, "something utterly wonderful") to use Quine's phraseology. Ha. Ha. Ha. . . Truly delightful. Cheers.

Great performance by Carol Neblett as Marietta in Die tote Stadt:


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Steffienola. Opera is a world of its own. I'm sure many of us here envy you (in your newness to it) as you begin to discover this amazing art form.

Hope you have a good night at the opera... it's a good choice particularly if it's a date!

As for technical aspects you wish to learn about opera, I'd say it's basically entertainment, and it's not necessary to understand all the technicalities. The golden rule for opera-going is do your homework beforehand. Read and re-read the plot and background, know who's who, and become familiar with (at least) the musical highlights beforehand. It will give the evening much more value, particularly given how much we need to spend on tickets.

Another thing.... keep the programme, ticket stubs, or start a notebook to detail the operas you've seen.


----------



## Steffienola (Jan 25, 2014)

Thank so much for the warm welcome everyone! I definitely appreciate it. I am thinking of buying a DVD performance so I may understand and appreciate it more before I attend. It seems the 1990 version with Pavarotti is popular. Thoughts?


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Alexander said:


> Welcome to the forum, Steffienola. Opera is a world of its own. I'm sure many of us here envy you (in your newness to it) as you begin to discover this amazing art form.
> 
> Hope you have a good night at the opera... it's a good choice particularly if it's a date!
> 
> ...


That's right Alexander: ARCHIVE it for a permanent recherche du temps perdu.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

. . . and you too Duchess Steffienola.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Steffienola said:


> Thank so much for the warm welcome everyone! I definitely appreciate it. I am thinking of buying a DVD performance so I may understand and appreciate it more before I attend. It seems the 1990 version with Pavarotti is popular. Thoughts?


I haven't got that one but it's a very popular version. I've got this one which I love.










Whichever one you get will help with your 'homework'.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

sospiro said:


> I haven't got that one but it's a very popular version. I've got this one which I love.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely.

Lovely.

Lovely.

-- Just play it with the Karajan-Freni_Pavarotti CD on in the backround.

Ha. Ha. Ha. . .

Kidding aside-- no. . . I wasn't. . . Ha. Ha. Ha. -- Kidding aside, how are the production values for that Royal Opera House performance?


----------

